
Hubble telescope stops collecting data after mechanical fault - okket
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-06984-z
======
okket
Previous discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18163833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18163833)
(128 comments)

